# 1996 Max Whistling Sound



## ashevillemax (Mar 18, 2004)

My maxima has recently developed a whistling sound that occurs at 600-700 RPM's (typically at stoplights-as soon as I hit the gas it goes away). It doesn't happen all the time but it is very noticeable. Thought it was the alternator (thats where the sound seemed loudest) and replaced it. This has not fixed it. The car runs great otherwise. Quite perplexed. Help.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

belts or even the fan motor has been known to make this funny sound...


----------

